
Show HN: Swiss avalanche casualties visualisation - jbcdnr
https://swiss-avalanches.github.io/explore/
======
folli
Cool project! I assume this is based on the SLF's 20 year data:
[https://www.slf.ch/de/lawinen/unfaelle-und-
schadenlawinen/la...](https://www.slf.ch/de/lawinen/unfaelle-und-
schadenlawinen/lawinenunfaelle-20-jahre.html)

~~~
jbcdnr
Thank you. You are right data comes from SLF :)

